

Matt Smith announces he is to leave Doctor Who - timmillwood
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/doctorwho/articles/Matt-Smith-to-leave-Doctor-Who

======
seo4sb
I love Matt Smith's portrayal of The Doctor, but it feels like good timing for
a new Doctor. I'd like them to go older with someone like Hugh Laurie, or the
one everyone wants - Benedict Cumberbatch, and see The Doctor get a bit darker
perhaps.

